# Webster engine running as hit and miss



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 30, 2010)

This morning I rushed across town and bought a pair of o-ring drive belts the correct length, (one is a spare) and a weaker compression spring for the governor stempost. I had to fire it up as soon as I got home. There is considerable improvement in the hit and miss action, but its not quite where I want it to be yet. I know you fellows are anxiously awaiting a video, so here you go. This is not final, but it does very well to show the Webster engine running in "hit and miss" mode.----Brian


----------



## black85vette (Aug 30, 2010)

May not be perfect but still awesome.  :bow:  Like watching the balls rise and fall with the RPM.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 30, 2010)

Brian,

That sure is fun to watch.

Are you going to try and get it to run slower.

SAM


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep---


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job Brian,
Now it's just a matter of tweaking the springs and levers till you get it exactly where you want. 
George


----------



## rudydubya (Aug 30, 2010)

Good going Brian. Lots of nice work and innovation. Watching that governor assembly go up and down is mesmerizing...  th_wav Looking forward to more of your videos.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I think this is about as good as its going to get. The project is a success. I have turned a 4 stroke Webster I.C. into a hit and miss engine. The reality of the situation is that the governor is way too large in relationship to the bore of the engine. I kind of knew that when I set out to do this, but its been a fun project. On a "to scale" hit and miss engine with the governors set into the flywheels, the governors are much more sensitive to engine RPM than what I have here. Add to this the fact that I am limited in terms of how large a flywheel I can mount to this existing engine. The thing I like is that I can run the engine in normal non hit and miss form by simply removing the o-ring drive belt. I have to do a bit of tidy up now, and find a new location for the gas tank, but other than that I will call this project finished. Thanks to all who followed along and expressed interest.----Brian


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ata boy Brian. I had faith in you. Well done. :bow: :bow: :bow:

 Ron


----------



## itowbig (Aug 31, 2010)

very cool i like the way they run and its nice watching the balls go and the valve action


----------

